# weld on rod holders



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not looking to buy now but was wondering about how much they cost.

Thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Check with Surplus Unlimited out of Daytona Beach.



https://www.surplusunlimited.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=1



That's where I bough my Gold Anidozed ones for $25ea.



http://www.classicmako.com/projects/xshark/bw43.htm


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Preciate man


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Shark, I found the site, but as far as the holders go, are they the ones without the mounting brackets.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's see if this helps?



All the Gold part is what you get. They are weld -on. Note that I had to send some back for exchange. I ordered 5 and a few of them had the Brushed finish. I wanted all Polished finish. All were still with the Gold.



Your going to need to call them.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Right on. Maybe I need to look some more but the ones that I found only had the holder itself and no other piece on it ( like the piece between the rod holder and the t-top frame, etc...)


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You can always call Tim @ Breeze Fabricators to get what you want.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yep he's been dropping me pm's.


----------

